# So after awful morning sickness for the last week, its totally gone today



## flubdub

Why??
I have had it all week, and today its disapeared. Not a hint of it. 7 weeks is too early for it to go and I only had it for a week. And now Im worried. I have heard morning sickness can suddenly stop when something has happened to the baby :(


----------



## summer rain

Hi

I've looked into this and your morning sickness disappearing is not a sign anything's wrong with the baby in and of itself; its only when all your symptoms disappear that something may be wrong; and even then it may not mean that. I've known many women who have been pregnant and were only physically sick or even nauseated for a week and then that was it; anyway it may well recur; I had many days last week where I didn't feel sick at all then I started to feel terribly sick again a few days ago and was violently sick all day yesterday.

Soph x


----------



## cheryl_b10

I had terrible morning sickness at around 5 weeks pregnant 4-5 times a day I was throwing up for 2 weeks then it just went. A few times after I was sick but not much and last week my sickness come back but I have a urine infection & gaulstones which may be causing my sickness atm as its back. I had my scan on friday baby was fine try not to worry :)xx


----------



## xLuciax

Hun mine comes and goes I haven't even thrown up once yet some dys I feels sick some I don't I asked my midwife about it when she came over she said it's not a sign anythings wrong 50% of women get sick 50% don't my mum only threw up 4 times with me so don't go worrying urself x


----------



## flubdub

bump 

Still feeling 100% fine today :(


----------



## louise1302

honestly hun mine has come and gone from 5 weeks if you look back through my threads youll laugh ive gone from the sublime to the ridiculous, one min im posting omg i dont feel sick whats wrong then a week later omg i cant stop throwing up ive learned now to enjoy the days im not throwing up and try and eat as much as i can on those days and lay off food on the bad days

it will come back im sure, although i researched it and found out that some women only suffer a week or so of sickness then their body gets used to the hormones and it clears up...i wish


----------



## taylor197878

just thought i would add that my nausia went away at 7 weeks aswell and everything was okay with lo i asked the mw who said it can vary and some woman are very lucky only to be ill a few weeks.


----------



## Mizze

flub hon - mine came and went a week at a time - week 6 - yeuch week 7 barely a whisper of it week 8 - appauling week 9 a little week 10 - mid way between yeuch and not so bad

MS isnt predicatable and isnt really an indicator good or bad- my Mum and sister didnt have any with their pregnancies. Between them they managed 5 healthy babes. 

Mizze x


----------



## flubdub

Mizze said:


> flub hon - mine came and went a week at a time - week 6 - yeuch week 7 barely a whisper of it week 8 - appauling week 9 a little week 10 - mid way between yeuch and not so bad
> 
> MS isnt predicatable and isnt really an indicator good or bad- my Mum and sister didnt have any with their pregnancies. Between them they managed 5 healthy babes.
> 
> Mizze x

Thanks, I know it can be different everytime. With my first, never felt ill. With my second, felt ill for MONTHS but was never actually sick. I just want consistency!! Its much more reassuring! lol


----------



## scicraft

flubdub said:


> Why??
> I have had it all week, and today its disapeared. Not a hint of it. 7 weeks is too early for it to go and I only had it for a week. And now Im worried. I have heard morning sickness can suddenly stop when something has happened to the baby :(

Mine went away, for about three days, at the same time yours has. Coincidentally, I had an early scan scheduled for that week so I found out the baby was okay. I was freaking out, though!

I think all of the symptoms come and go as your body adjusts to what is going on.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I've never actually been sick, but right from the start I was feeling REALLY sicka ll day everyday, aswell as not being able to keep my eyes open at all! And i woke up one morning just after 7 weeks and it had all completely gone!!! I was in the process of getting money together for another private scan coz I was so worried, but thenI found the heartbeat a few days ago, so saved myself some money!


----------



## sar35

lol dont speak too soon i have times where im ok for about 2days then it hits me again xx


----------



## Clare1981

I have this fear too... Mine comes and goes. I have read this.... MS is related to hormones so as your hormones rise you start to feel sick, then your body adjusts and you feel ok, then they rise again and you feel sick again and then your body adjusts and you feel ok... And so on!!! :)


----------



## amy.j

eugh dont worry mine went around 8+3 and today its back :( so it definately isnt all the way through the first tri sure your both ok :) xx


----------



## flubdub

Thanks ladies. You were all totally right! It is back with a vengeance today :sick: Feel like crap, and got flashing lights in fron of my eyes, so Iv got a headache on the way too :(


----------



## sar35

:hugs:

















told ya so ;) x


----------



## flubdub

Just went to my midwife today, and she said to ring her if all the sickness goes before 12 wks because they dont like it and she would want it checking out.


----------



## catcatcat

Im bumping this for information purposes to anyone worrying about vanishing ms. These ladies all had babies !


----------



## sailorgirl1

Thanks for the bump x


----------

